# Nuvaring



## tacovilla (Oct 10, 2004)

Has anyone used the Nuvaring? I used it for almost a year. I loved it in the beginning, I truly did. But the last few months it had my body thinking that I was menopause. I'm only 32 and I was having a hard time sleeping, night sweats, vaginal dryness, etc. I had to be taken off of it. Well, my first period after being off of it was late. And now I am having another period just two weeks later. Oh what fun.Has anyone else experienced this?


----------

